# Trade Advice



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Need some information from one of you guys getting Govt 22 standard velocity ammo at Camp Perry.
I have a guy wanting to trade me 4 bricks of Olin Standard Velocity Ammo. It’s in bricks that are plain white with only Govt stock numbers and Standard Velocity printed in black. Same with the 50rd boxes. What I want to know is approx value. He wants to give me 4 bricks instead of $150. He says his uncle got from Camp Perry when involved in matches 15 yrs ago.???? CCI Std Vel is close to that value for fresh ammo.
Im not taking 22 ammo on trade to sell. I want it for the S&W m41s.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you say thays close to new price? I,d buy new over 15yr ammo.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I don’t really know anything about it. Did a little research and found 1 brick on sale on Gunbroker. Picture attached 

found this

“It’s Winchester ammo (Military Grade) and worked great in our M16’s with .22 adapters and Hi-Standard HD target pistols. The ammo you have was probably sold by the CMP at some point and time.”

guess what condition is it in? Are you better off with modern ammo in the gun then older military stuff? 

so 2000 rounds for $150 $.075 a round isn’t bad. But my guess is you have a large enough supply of 22 already and don’t need much more to be honest.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

At $37.50/brick, that's not a hateful offer. If it were some of the Eley from more recent years, That would be a lot better. I'd probably wanna be closer to $30 though, if he could scratch up another brick...or throw you a little cash to boot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cci is always my go to consistent shooting rounds ....., now in the high standard I need to use lower power ammo ..... everything else is usually cci..... I do have others for the grandkids to blow through


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Howland 937 said:


> At $37.50/brick, that's not a hateful offer. If it were some of the Eley from more recent years, That would be a lot better. I'd probably wanna be closer to $30 though, if he could scratch up another brick...or throw you a little cash to boot.


My sediments exactly. I’m going to get him to throw in another brick maybe two. This ammo stored in 30cal ammo cans. Pre Obama ammo is better than todays. Stored well it lasts forever. I’ve got at least 100K of 22 from 1990s still in unopened cases the only ammo I’ve bought since they was at auctions and estate sales, with exception of some CCI Std Vel I bought to plink with 41 S&Ws instead of burning Match Ammo. 
Bulk ammo was dependable back then. I had a rep from ammo company tell me that many times bulk was just over run. Had nothing to do with drop outs from premium line.


----------



## AmmoRat (Dec 6, 2017)

The white box is Winchester T22 ammo with a 1979 DOM lot number. Good ammo back when Winchester T22 was good ammo. It works in every gun except the S&W 41. 

I bought cases of that in the late 90's from the CMP store while shooting up at Camp Perry. It is not match ammo. It was surplus from the DCM when they converted to the CMP> They were selling it for $50 a case (5500 rnds in an ammo can case). I had a '78 thunderbird at the time dragging the bumper coming home down the turnpike loaded up with that stuff. I just opened up my last case of it. It shoots fantastic for me but I only use it for practice and save the good stuff for matches.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I bought a brick of it many years ago when they were $10.00. I should have bought more. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well I just cut the deal. I no longer own the little 32rf spur trigger. Ended up with 3 bricks Govt 22, I brick CCI , 1 brick Rem Small pistol primers
I







and a box of Win 30/40 Krag silver tips. I did throw in 10rds of 32rf ammo.
I actually made this trade for S&W 41 ammo. I have some Govt 22Lr Std Vel that is Remington. It works slick in my 41s. We will see. Can always burn it in my Hi-STDs.


----------

